# LuLaRoe



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Early in the summer I wanted to make buildings that represented my friends and children I had previously made a Texaco station for my son "Barn" and a mower business for my son Michael. Barn's Texaco is because he is well known for having good gas, enough said, and Michael has a lawn maintenance business and when young his brother "Barn" couldn't say Michael so he called him MIKEMO. I will post pictures on that later when I take a few more pictures. So as talking them In order it was my daughters turn. Lisa is a RN and sells Lula Roe on the side. The building when I got it was in pieces and all 4 walls were detached, But it had a nice store front look to it, so after cleaning it up, regluing the walls(it is concrete) repainting and making a roof for it, it was ready for details. Bought a Lula roe stick-on decal and added it to a styrene sheet for the header, vertical letters from a sign shop. Then made a shadow box window and copied some colorful pictures of Lula roe material on to card stock and sealed in a laminating envelope to keep moisture out, left the top of the show box open to allow light to enter and show the goods. I believe this was the 2nd building that I lite with Wal-Mart $.98 solar path lights. Fun build and sure tickled my daughter


----------

